# T.R.U.Ball/AXCEL Sights Unveils New X-31 & X-41 Target Scopes



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

New for 2011, but available now to the public. AXCEL Sights releases the New X-31 & X-41 Target Scopes.

With unbelievable features like, YCS(Yoke Connection System), TCV(True Center Vision), Red Ring Torque Indicator, and CCT(Co-Planar Centering Technology) this product will surely take your level of competion to new heights!

Contact Axcel Sights at www.axcelsights.com or [email protected] for more information. You can also visit your local retailer for ordering information.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I want some! Those loooook badass! Saw the pics on Archery News site..

What is the MSRP on the 31?

And ya HAVE to change it to *TRU* Center Vison !


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like a winner, although the pin looks pretty thick. Any chance the Black Eagle lens will fit?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

NY911 said:


> I want some! Those loooook badass! Saw the pics on Archery News site..
> 
> What is the MSRP on the 31?
> 
> And ya HAVE to change it to *TRU* Center Vison !


Retail on the X-31 & X-41 w/ YCS= $134.99
Retail on the x-31 & X-41 w/ Stainless 10-32= $124.99


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

ABTABB said:


> Looks like a winner, although the pin looks pretty thick. Any chance the Black Eagle lens will fit?


Don't think so? The Housing size is 31mm and 41mm.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Cant wait to get my hands on the X-41


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Don't think so? The Housing size is 31mm and 41mm.


Not sure if that was sarcasm or not, so Thanks I guess...:shade:


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Will the X-41 scope accept a Classic Magnum lens like my Armortech pin sight?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

jarlickin12 said:


> Will the X-41 scope accept a Classic Magnum lens like my Armortech pin sight?


It does. Also accepts a FeatherVison or Comparable.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

ABTABB said:


> Not sure if that was sarcasm or not, so Thanks I guess...:shade:


I am pretty sure there's is a 29mm and a 43mm. So no sarcasm, I dont believe they will fit?


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> I am pretty sure there's is a 29mm and a 43mm. So no sarcasm, I dont believe they will fit?


There's a 29mm 35mm and 42mm, which refers to the housing diameter. Was just curious if They were designed to interchange. Should be a big hit, Thanks Brandon..!


----------



## bosshogman (Apr 12, 2010)

Called Axcel yesterday and they won't have the pins available for 2 months. 
The flyer above does say the 43mm lens will fit.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Will this fit on to my H-D Pro?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome guys. When can we order through distributors?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Saw this at the Worlds - VERY COOL deal! Looking forward to getting mine!


----------

